# He's home.



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

He's home. After going through 3 states and driving from 7 a.m. til 11 p.m. we made it home with "Cas". He is 8 weeks old and weighs 1 lb 11 oz. Not sure the name Castiel is going to stick, but we'll see how it goes over the next few days.

He is so petite and tiny. I'm sure if I bathed him there wouldn't be anything to him, he's just so tiny.

Here are some quick pictures tonight before I go crawl into bed. <yawn>


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Wow he is a dinky dot! And soooooooo cute. :love1:


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Awww so cute. How did you make him pee or poop? I took Smeagol out for 6 hours yesterday and he didn't want to pee or poop at all. But when we got home he peed right away and it was everywhere. I guess he couldn't hold it anymore. Poor guy.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, yay! So glad he is home. He is such a sweet boy & is so nice & fluffy! He's about the same size Mari was when we brought her home & I remember so well how tiny her fram was under her "puff". Haha Good luck getting him settled in!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww hes adorable congrats


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

such a sweetie , worth the long drive


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

what a handsome little boy!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww hes sweet.

Congrats congrats xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats!
He is a gorgeous wee boy! x


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

He is soooooo cute I want him


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

its a baby Dexter!! so cute x


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

I love the name! Another Supernatural fan? 

He is just precious!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Super cute!! Can't wait for more pics and for his little ears to go up!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, he's adorable! Give him a big (gentle) snuggle for me!

Jeanette


----------



## Oz_Nic (Nov 12, 2010)

What a little cutie. I am sure he will bring you lots of joy


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Our first night went well. He slept in his kennel all by himself like a big boy until about 6 a.m. then we went outside to potty, then ran back inside and snuggled under the covers in bed until 8. Now he's eating breakfast.  I am so proud of him. He handled the trip and his first night alone real well.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Can I take him home? That's too sweet! So glad he's home with you! How exciting! I love puppies in the house! Aww enjoy it... it goes way too fast


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

What an adorable little brindle puff ball! He is so sweet, look at that face. We have a fluffy brindle too!!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Miamii (Nov 12, 2010)

Aaw so beautful he is!  Gratulations!


----------



## JillR (Feb 13, 2010)

I mostly lurk. I want to say that every dog here and everywhere is beautiful. But when your Cas' photo loaded I made a little "AH" squee. He has a beautiful face.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

How adorable!! He's a doll.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww what a wee little sweetie!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

What an absolutely beautiful little baby! Congrats!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

awww hes so tiny and fluffy!!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh my goodness. He is so darn cute. Love him. Hope he fits in well and you enjoy him for many years.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you!! I'm pretty excited to have him home. I had to work today so he went to work with me and cuddled quietly in my pocket all day. No one knew he was there until I finally showed my coworkers and my boss. He's super amazing and said that Cas was welcome there anytime.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww he is so cute - Congrats!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

awww....so cute!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

He is soooooooo cute!!!! :binky: That is so cool you had him in your pocket at work and no one knew it!!!


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

He is adorable!!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Video.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

All of them together.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

awww he is super cute! I <3 his markings and fuzziness!


----------



## JillR (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh crap, I just died of cute.

It's because he's tri colored and has such an obvious personality, I think. All of my boys are tri colored. It was an accident, I promise.


----------



## one1day (Nov 9, 2010)

He's so cute and tiny.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

He's beautiful! 

So did you drive to get him, or have him sent to you?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! He is gorgeous and so super cute. We want more pics of your new fur baby soon. I also love the group pic of all your chis together - I'm so jealous.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

kimr said:


> He's beautiful!
> 
> So did you drive to get him, or have him sent to you?


We drove to get him.


----------

